# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Ваш антивирус.

## Stych

Каким пользуетесь антивирусом? Платный - бесплатный? Нравится или нет?

----------


## Stych

У меня стоит Kaspersky Internet Security 8.0.0.506 CF2. Хороший, но с приколами антивирус. Плюс неплохой файервол в придачу.)

----------


## Mitrej

На компьютере стоит связка Avira AntiVir Premium 9 (антивирус) + Comodo Internet Security 3 (ставил только фаервол).
Avira  платная, но к ней без проблем можно скачать пробный ключ на 3 месяца (который не забанят). А Comodo Internet Security 3 продукт бесплатный.
Нареканий к данной связке ни каких нет.

----------


## HARON

Все просто.Стоит НОД4+Оутпост,2-ой год,траблов нет.Mitrej у тя Comodo 2-ой?

----------


## Sanych

КИС 8.0.0.506 меня устраивает полностью. И чувствую себя надёжно за ним.

----------


## Pasha_49

Пользуюсь ESS 4, и Outpost Firewall 2009([Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]). Нод больше нравится, потому что не тормозит машину, и эвристика больше нравится. Когда пробывал писать программы-приколы, похожие на вирусы, то при компиляции нод ругался, а многие другие не видели вредоносного кода. Ещё он нравится из-за системы перехвата запуска приложений и скан. то что но запускает на низком уровне, через драйвер.

----------


## Akasey

Kaspersky Internet Security 8.0.0.506 , меня полностью устраивает

----------


## Nietzsches

гг..третий месяц без антивируса,стоит только файервол ( на всяк пожарный)..что смешно,переодически скачиваю последние утилиты (тип др.Веб,или АВЗ) которые быстро комп сканируют,хех..ниодной заразы..за 3 месяца...и комп летает..)) мне проще систему переустановить,чем с тормозами играть(комп не "самолет" у меня) А забыл,что так раздолбайски-вся важная инфа в Линуксе сохранена,или копируется туда переодически (2 операционки на компе)

----------


## Serj_2k

...гг, я тож без антивиря сидел пару месяцев, т.к. комп был мяхка гаваря, не самы мошны. подхватил Neshta.b, хз откуда, т.к. качал из нета тока MP3 и самое необходимое с сервака byfly. всё работало, глючность некоторых второстепенных программ списал сам не знаю на что. а вот когда пришло время ставить систему, она ставицца отказалась.... как выяснилось пожже, дистрибутив был заражён, как и многие ехе файлы, т.е. и многие инсталяторы включительно. эх .... дистрибутив нормального свежего фотошопа есть у кого нить? )))

а, собственно, ... сейчас стоит NOD 4

----------


## Пацаваца

У меня стоит НОД,периодически обновляю по гостю.Пока претензий нет

----------


## Asteriks

> У меня стоит Kaspersky Internet Security 8.0.0.506 CF2. Хороший, но с приколами антивирус. Плюс неплохой файервол в придачу.)


Расскажи про приколы, пожалуйста. Я только поставила такой же недавно, а он уже чудит. С KAV7 было проще. А этот и про обновление баз не кричит, и как-то про базы говорил, что нарушены, или типа того. Может, посоветуешь что с настройками?

----------


## Akasey

У меня такой же, я вспоминаю про него только когда включаю комп (обновление автоматическое отключено и выскакивает просьба типа базы устарели, обнови меня), когда отражена сетевая атака или когда флешка или диск с вирусом. Проблем вообще никаких нет. Астерикс а какие именно проблемы у тебя?

----------


## Asteriks

У меня не просит базы обновить. А KAV7 через день кричал. Ну, и столько всякого подозрительного видит, вплоть до Оперы. что надоел уже гавкать.

----------


## HARON

> У меня не просит базы обновить. А KAV7 через день кричал. Ну, и столько всякого подозрительного видит, вплоть до Оперы. что надоел уже гавкать.


У тебя хоть сервер обновлений по Гостю прописан?ig_boss:

----------


## Akasey

*Харон*, так а если по гостю обновлять, он ведь всё-равно видеть чёрный список ключей?

----------


## Asteriks

Что касается обновления, то я предпочитаю делать это с официального сайта. Объясню почему. Базы на госте оказываются иногда старее, чем уже имеющиеся. К примеру, по платнику обновила, потом настроила на обновление по гостю. И что? Гостевые базы оказались СТАРЕЕ, мои новее. И сколько там того обновления! Первый раз только было более 50 метров, а потом совсем не в напряг. И уверена, что порядок.

----------


## HARON

> *Харон*, так а если по гостю обновлять, он ведь всё-равно видеть чёрный список ключей?


:lol::lol: Как он может по гостю видеть! Банят ключи только при обновлении с офсайтов!

----------


## Akasey

дай ссылку пож-ста на обновление по гостю попробую

----------


## Asteriks

Самое прикольное, что ключами Саныч снабжает, но народу всё равно мало халявы, гость им подавай. Надо же. Сравните НОД, работающий и обновляющийся по гостю, с остальными антивирусами. Чтобы он работал стабильно, там настроек выше головы. А кто не знает - поставят и радуются, думая, что отхватили халяву. Это я про себя. Поэтому и поменяла его на КИС. Обновляться перестал НОД через неделю. А первая попытка НОДа закончилась 1500 червями и троянами. Хотя видимость работы была.

----------


## HARON

> дай ссылку пож-ста на обновление по гостю попробую


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Да мало ли еще где есть!

----------


## Akasey

Харон после обновления по гостю выскачило сообщение что ключ в чёрном списке. Во какие дела

----------


## Sanych

А без разницы откуда обновлять.  На попадание или нет ключа в черный список это не влияет.

----------


## Akasey

а что влияет? там есть что-то вроде блэклист.***?и в нём есть вся инфа

----------


## Sanych

Да. И без разницы откуда ты его качнёш вместе с обновлениями, с гостя или нет.

----------


## Akasey

а если со старых баз взять блэклист.*** и заменить его в новых базах?

----------


## Sanych

Дурная работа и гемор. Проще новый ключ поставить

----------


## Akasey

его ещё и найти надо, сколько не качал архивы, они все в чёрном, или 1-2 ключа нормальных, но только на недельку.

----------


## Stych

Во-первых, когда скачиваешь ключи, смотри на дату поста, желательно, что бы был этим же днем. Во-вторых, не надо ставить обновление автоматом, ставь вручную и обновляй раз в неделю. И в третьих, желательно обновлятся из скачаных архивированных баз, так как Касперский собирают инфу о ключах.

----------


## HARON

> Во-первых, когда скачиваешь ключи, смотри на дату поста, желательно, что бы был этим же днем. Во-вторых, не надо ставить обновление автоматом, ставь вручную и обновляй раз в неделю. И в третьих, желательно обновлятся из скачаных архивированных баз, так как Касперский собирают инфу о ключах.


+1, Если обновляешь по Гостю,то там по ходу и должны быть скачанные и архивированные базы.

----------


## Нимезид

каспер и только каспер вот чему ядоверяю свой комп

----------


## vova230

Крупнейший производитель программного обеспечения – корпорация Microsoft – уже на следующей неделе представит на суд пользователей пакет бесплатных антивирусных программ, который может стать большой проблемой для конкурентов, получающих миллиарды долларов выручки, передает Reuters. Антивирус Microsoft Security Essentials (MSE) (на стадии разработки программа была известна как Morro) очень простой: он будет искать и уничтожать зловредные программы – вирусы и шпионов. Никаких дополнительных опций у MSE не предвидится.

----------


## Femida

Аваст сейчас стоит... раньше был Касперский...но он глючить начал.

----------


## HARON

Аваст, особенно неправильно настроенный--это дырявое решето! ИМХО.

----------


## Mitrej

Если кому интересно можете посмотреть тесты антивирусов:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Mitrej добавил 21.11.2009 в 21:36_
_Немного юмора_ 

*Антивирусы на войне*

*Касперский*

Пехотный батальон. Становится лагерем вокруг компьютера, роет окопы и противотанковые рвы, минирует все к чёртовой матери, обматывает колючей проволокой в сорок рядов, распределяет сектора обстрела орудий и пулемётов. Получившуюся оборону можно прорвать лишь при пятикратном (как минимум) численном превосходстве и только после многочасовых бомбардировок.
Преимущества: Враг сможет пройти лишь одним способом — превратив компьютер в выжженую пустыню.
Недостатки: Солдат надо кормить, а минные поля и окопы затрудняют перемещение гражданских, так что от ресурсов системы не остаётся почти ничего.

*AVG*

Батальон фольксштурма. Вооружён до зубов, но пользоваться оружием не умеет совершенно, периодически стреляя по своим и накрывая артиллерией совсем не те квадраты, отчего очень часто страдают гражданские. При появлении противника на горизонте начинает судорожно разворачиваться в боевой порядок и пытается рыть окопы прямо под пулями, так как совершенно не позаботился о заблаговременной организации обороны. В итоге ничего сделать не успевает, плюет на всё и лупит по наползающим танкам из винтовок — разумеется, без особого толку.
Преимущества: Фольксштурмовцы обходятся подножным кормом, так что ресурсы системы практически не страдают.
Недостатки: Беспорядочная пальба по своим и по гражданским, высокая вероятность сдать позиции за считанные минуты при появлении реального противника.

*Avast*

Артиллерийская батарея. Эффективна против лобовой атаки — врага, наступающего на неё с фронта, способна перемолоть практически в любых количествах, почти без потерь для себя. Однако для ударов c фланга и, тем более, против заброшенных в тыл диверсантов, весьма уязвима. Разумеется, после того, как орудия будут развёрнуты в нужном направлении, перемалываются и диверсанты, но на это требуется время.
Преимущества: Артиллеристы кормят себя сами. Не спрашивайте, как — не знаю. Но система остаётся почти незатронутой.
Недостатки: Низкая оперативность.

*Panda*

Женский батальон, составленный из институток, вооружённых старенькими винтовками. При малейшем шорохе начинают истошно визжать и палить наугад (обычно — в небо). При виде противника падают в обморок или разбегаются.
Преимущества: Практически не заметен.
Недостатки: Полезный эффект тоже не заметен.

*NOD32*

Кавалерийский эскадрон. Оборону держать не обучен вовсе, при виде врага тут же бросается на него в атаку. Пытается взять нахрапом, обычно — психической атакой с шашками наголо. Если это не удаётся с первого раза, рассеивается по оврагам, уходит в партизаны и ждёт подходящего момента чтобы повторить процедуру.
Преимущества: Лучшая оборона — это нападение, так что подобная тактика срабатывает всегда, пусть и не с первого раза.
Недостатки: Иногда приходится ждать очень долго. У местных красоток уже рождаются первые детки, похожие на солдат неприятеля, а эскадрон всё ещё партизанит по лесам и пускает под откос вражеские поезда с женскими подвязками.

*McAfee*

Танковая бригада. Рычат моторы, пахнет смазкой, чумазые танкисты хватают пробегающих мимо девушек за округлые места, и где-то за лесом идёт пальба. Выглядит внушительно и весомо, в бою работает быстро, эффективно и безжалостно. Враг внутрь проникнуть не может хотя бы просто от страха.
Преимущества: Надёжность.
Недостатки: Танковая смазка нынче очень дорога, не говоря уже о снарядах и горючем. Иногда забывают о врагах, если вокруг сильно много девушек.

*Norton*

Вражеская оккупационная армия. Офицеры на правах победителей бесплатно пьют шнапс в роскошных ресторанах, солдаты бегают по дворам, реквизируют съестное, лапают женщин и занимаются мелким бытовым мародёрством. Другой-то враг в страну, конечно, уже не пролезет, это да. Но и жизнь в условиях оккупации, знаете ли, тоже не сахар.
Преимущества: Граница на замке. Намертво.
Недостатки: Враг уже внутри.

*Dr. Web*

Батальон карателей. Окружает компьютер двойным оцеплением, устанавливает военное положение, круглосуточное патрулирование, комендантский час и расстрел на месте за малейшую провинность. Каратели хватаются за оружие по любому поводу, и даже если повода нет, просто жестоко избивают прикладами и коваными сапогами всех, кто покажется им подозрительным, даже если это сам хозяин. Если ходить с поднятыми руками, медленным шагом и повесить на грудь пропуск, есть шанс, что бить будут не сильно и не очень долго.
Преимущества: Враг не пройдёт.
Недостатки: Гости и хозяева тоже.

*Trend Micro OfficeScan*

Батальон наёмников-профессионалов. Работают быстро, чётко и стопроцентно эффективно, но только за деньги. Не слушают никого, кроме своего центрального офиса. Готовы сжечь даже детский сад или ясли вместе со всеми обитателями, если из центрального офиса сообщат, что это — вражеский опорный пункт.
Преимущества: Nothing personal, just business.
Недостатки: Денег нет? Контракт закрыт, все вопросы к менеджеру.

*ClamAV на UNIX-сервере*

База инопланетян, осуществляющая входной контроль. Иммунны к земным болезням, неуязвимы к земному оружию. Не очень хорошо разбираются в лицах и форме землян, в сомнительных случаях пропускают.
Преимущества: ресурсы системы не тратятся, вернее, тратятся на сервере.
Недостатки: иногда пропускают врагов.

*AVZ*

Профессионал-одиночка, настоящий комиссар с революционным чутьём. Десантируется с флешки, уничтожает наступающие войска напалмом, вычисляет шпионов пятой колонны в тылу, на ходу проводя фейс-контроль всем солдатам и командирам союзников. Быстренько чинит повреждения, нанесённые вредителями, даёт кучу советов по повышению революционной бдительности — и без следа уходит в красный закат.
Преимущества: Готов вступить в бой без всяких подготовок и рытья окопов. Обвешан кучей оружия, которое может пригодиться и для мирных целей. Работает исключительно за идею и очень, очень быстро.
Недостатки: Одиночка, со всеми вытекающими.

*Avira*

Метео-батальон. Если в военное время идёт ливень, град или снег, то гидрометеоцентр рекомендует запастись зонтиками, чтобы не замочило.
Батальон постоянно прочёсывает просторы в поисках замаскированных ферм, в которых шпионы маскируются под крестьян. При обнаружении дует в свисток и выдаёт красную карточку. При ликвидации ферм остаётся свалка мусора. Надо искать дворников для наведения порядка.
Преимущества: лучшее средство от непогоды и непрошенных крестьян.
Недостатки: при прохождении очередного циклона, главное верить, что зонтик не сломается. Хотя, в медпункте хранится вещь, которая может спасти в трудную минуту.

:lol:

Стырено с русского авировского Форума.

----------


## VirDignus

я себе прикупил КИС2010, теперь живу и горя не знаю, не парюсь поисками ключей,  висит, работает, защищает меня от вирусной напасти.

----------


## hitman-b

У меня KIS 2010 !

----------


## Justin

А у меня Касперский Кристал стоял  снесла его , так как многие программы за вирусы принимал и орал без повода ... сейчас доктор  веб с авастом стоят

----------


## Demik_75

Раньше был *Trend Micro*, сейчас стоит *Dr. Web 6*! :4673676:

----------


## Sanych

Ну и как впечатления от 6-ого Доктора??? И как там с ключами?

----------


## Biosis

ДА NOD один из лучших. Стабильная работа, возможность инстоляции его на зараженый комп и запуск его в атличии от Каспера.

----------


## vova230

что еще можно сказать, если все сказано и так

----------


## Akasey

НОДа на 7-ку поставил, вроде норм, только логин с паролем надо

----------


## SDS

*Akasey*, 
поставь Avira бесплатную и не парься, отличие от платной - файервола нету, мне так он сто лет не надо, у меня и платная была - надоело лазить за ключами.
за два года - ни одну флешку чужую вирусованную на авторане не пропустила, и из сети, если что прогружалось - тут активность же вычисляла и блокировала.

----------


## Sanych

Авира начала делать русскоязычную версию или нет всё еще??????

----------


## Justin

Вроде уже есть русскоязычные версии , насколько я знаю

----------


## SDS

*Sanych*, 
давно, у меня второй год стоит, сейчас новая 10-ая версия вышла - 52Mb 
могу залить, если надо

правда, очень "кряки" не уважает, сразу блокирует
надо отключать перед употреблением:nvvccxx:

----------

